
I Love AWS Lambda (and Think Serverless Is the Future) - dm03514
https://medium.com/dm03514-tech-blog/why-i-love-aws-lambda-and-think-serverless-is-the-future-532f3ca8c843
======
scottporad
Everything comes with a trade off. What are some of the downsides?

~~~
dm03514
* Function "sprawl". Managing lots of small functions

* AWS Support Dependency. IMO way better to have amazon managing more but it still increases reliance on amazon and support tickets

* Limited set of input events available. For example it's difficult to use rabbitmq but lambda orchestrates batching and orchestration for SQS

I didn't really mention these because I think they are better than the
alternatives :)

I would personally rather manage a bunch of small functions leveraging
amazon's documentation, community, clear interfaces, and SDK, than a random
OSS async worker framework or homegrown processing system.

Companies that have committed to AWS are already dependent on AWS support, I
haven't really found an issue with being _more_ dependent on AWS support :p

The limited set of events has also been a net positive. There are few clearly
defined options. I have found the limited choices helps delivery and
simplifies architecture; less discussion. Also once a company learns SQS and
kinesis, that knowledge is applicable everywhere, since those are the
constrained choices.

\-----

I would love to hear any experiences where lambda was not a good fit, or did
not work out

------
greatgib
Can you stop to call it serverless? It's like for the cloud, there are
servers, just you don't have any control over the servers running your
snippets.

------
vedipen
Azure functions is seems better to me, it supports multiple hooks integration

